# Agency fees for rentals?



## mtbcn (Jul 1, 2015)

I have been looking at some postings on websites like idealista, and it turns out that those postings from agencies, the real estate agency is asking an agency fee of 1-2 months rent! I understand they're doing a job - but this is a bit ridiculous since the service they are providing is to the owner, not to the renter.

What's your experience with this? Is it usual for the renter to say, no, the owner should be paying this?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mtbcn said:


> I have been looking at some postings on websites like idealista, and it turns out that those postings from agencies, the real estate agency is asking an agency fee of 1-2 months rent! I understand they're doing a job - but this is a bit ridiculous since the service they are providing is to the owner, not to the renter.
> 
> What's your experience with this? Is it usual for the renter to say, no, the owner should be paying this?


Sorry but this is not true.

They are doing a job for both parties. 

For the owner - they're finding a tenant.
For the tenant - they are spending time showing you around a number of properties, organising meeting with the owners, setting up contracts etc.


Typically, the 'agent' will share their fee between the landlord and the tenant. In my experience, this is about 1 month's rent for each party. 

I am a landlord and feel that this 'finders fee' is way too high given what the 'agent' actually does! When there are problems, the agent isn't interested. After all, (in their mind) they've found the tenant and now wash their hands of the situation 'till next time.


----------



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

Depending on where you are looking there should quite a few advertised by "particular" which means its advised by the owner so you don't incur these fees.

Have a search...

That's what we did.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mlka said:


> Depending on where you are looking there should quite a few advertised by "particular" which means its advised by the owner so you don't incur these fees.
> 
> Have a search...
> 
> That's what we did.


That's what I did too on Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com. It's under the last tab "anunciante."


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

It seems that it is quite normal for tenants to pay some of the fee, yes.

And we did exactly what you (the OP) suggests in a few cases where we found a flat that we liked but which was through an agency. In several cases we asked the agency to inform the landlord that we would take the flat if they (the landlord) covered all agency fees. In all cases the landlord refused. So we carried on looking for a flat and I suppose they carried on looking for a tenant!!

Eventually we found out about the rental schemes run by local authorities and town halls which are very well regulated and provide good protection for both parties.

We ended up renting out our small flat that we own through the Madrid (town) scheme and we have continued with that for over 3 years with no complaints at all. 

We also rented a larger flat to live in for our last year in Spain through the same scheme. 

I strongly recommend that any potential landlord or tenant look into these official local authority run schemes before using any private agancy.

Unfortunately supply can be a bit limited as it requires that the landlords are willing to put the deposit into a bonded account (rather than their own personal account) and also makes tax avoidance dificult.


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

Use a reputable Agency, we were warned off certain ones !! We paid no '' hidden extras '' at all, just the returnable bond which you expect anyway. If you're thinking about our area, Nerja, Pm me, I'll put you in touch with ours


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

We are paying 25% of the month's rent to the agent. One month's rent in advance and two months' rent as a deposit as the property is furnished.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

mtbcn said:


> I have been looking at some postings on websites like idealista, and it turns out that those postings from agencies, the real estate agency is asking an agency fee of 1-2 months rent! I understand they're doing a job - but this is a bit ridiculous since the service they are providing is to the owner, not to the renter.
> 
> What's your experience with this? Is it usual for the renter to say, no, the owner should be paying this?


Listen to some straight talk Mtbcn - Many agencies charge what they like; some people especially the Brits have no problem getting screwed. I see it happen again and again and still they do not learn. It is a renters market on the Costas these days and has been for eight years and probably for another eight years to come. Get walking on any street, road, avenue, mews, urbanisation, etc and you will see the Se Alquiler signs. The signs are a blot on the landscape these days, there are so many.

Call to any urbanisation and talk to whoever will listen, I guarantee you'll have a rental long term or short term within minutes if you wish and without the crazy add-ons by agents. Many owners are just waiting for you to allay some expenses. I kid you not. It is that simple!


----------

